# Moving to Vigo, spain!



## georgi.hall (May 5, 2018)

Hola! 
So i am making the move to Spain this summer with my family. We have our jobs ready and starting in September. So i now need to find us a family home! Is there anyone that could give me some advice? local rental estate agents? our maybe anyone renting out a property? we have been looking in the nigran area, as it seems the best for work and my partners surfing needs :roll eyes: any help/advice truly welcomed! exciting times ahead!


----------



## Mileerdee (May 7, 2018)

Hi! Can't help with your request, but wondered how you have gone about getting jobs?


----------



## georgi.hall (May 5, 2018)

hi! well my other half is a teacher and myself a TA, we have been looking a while for the right opportunity. But we came across this opportunity on a teachers website


----------



## Mileerdee (May 7, 2018)

Congratulations! Good luck with your move


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

perhaps here: https://www.milanuncios.com/alquile...nda=n&orden=preciom2&dormd=4&banosd=1&m2d=100


----------



## georgi.hall (May 5, 2018)

Gracias!!


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

georgi.hall said:


> Gracias!!


de nada, you 're welcome


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

fotocasa.es is another good property website.

Buena suerte!


----------



## georgi.hall (May 5, 2018)

found some fantastic properties to rent thank you everyone! another quick question? sorry, do you think its best to email or ring?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Many, if not, most agents fail to reply to e-mails and for many, the only way to deal with them is face to face. One word of caution, many people have found the Galicians to be rather cold and unhelpful, but, in our experience, this is much more down to how you treat them.


----------

